# Generator low oil sensor not working



## cowboyhermit

Just changed oil in my little gasoline generator (5hp b&s) and the darn low oil sensor is shutting off the engine. It was overdue for a change and the oil was pretty bad, it got a lot of use this summer. I got it nice and warm before draining the old oil out, just like normal. I know it is the sensor because there is a light on the switch that flashes when it is grounding the circuit. I am sure it has enough oil and I tilted it every which way thinking there might be some air in there somehow. Wouldn't start at first, just flashing, then it would run about a minute before shutting down. I know I can just bypass it but it is a good feature if you leave it running all day. 
So anyone know what's up?
Is it a simple job to just replace?


----------



## labotomi

I'm not sure about your model, but mine is designed to not allow you to start the engine with a low oil level. It specifically states that it may not be able to prevent damage to a running engine if the level gets too low.

I can't help with the replacement advice. I have the service manual, but just look at it when something needs repair and then only at that section.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Thanks, Yeah, I would never count on it to protect the engine. I learned as a little kid to check the oil every time I started a small motor and now it is hard not to. I could just bypass it but will probably look into pulling it apart just because it might save the motor one day. Never lost a small engine to no oil after thousands of hours of running them but if it isn't too expensive.


----------



## talob

I'v had some trouble with the low oil sensor on mine off and on mostly the wire grounding out it's very touchy, any chance you bumped it maybe bent the wire contact, if not you said it started giveing trouble after you changed very dirty oil? Am wondering maybe shorted out inside from metallic oil crud? I'd pull it out look at clean worst case replace, if I remember on mine just a couple of screws holds it in of coarse theres a gasket on it shouldent be a big job, mines a 8 hoarse briggs, so should be about the same.


----------



## LincTex

talob said:


> Am wondering maybe shorted out inside from metallic oil crud?


Correct..... bypass it for now, but run it for an hour on the new fresh oil. Then hook it back up again, it should be fine.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Thank's for the input, will try that today. Run it for awhile to see if it corrects itself, if not will pull it and clean it up, already checked the wire to make sure it wasn't grounding anywhere. Probably price out a replacement while I'm at it.


----------



## Jason

Cowboyhermit, what ended up happening with this? Is it back to normal now?


----------



## cowboyhermit

It is disconnected for now, got busy and never pulled it out or replaced. I tried disconnecting for a bit and hooking back up after running for some time but no luck. We don't actually use it in the winter very much and it works fine, so it is just another thing on the to do list for now, sigh.


----------

